# Meg - Staffordshire Bull Terrier



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's a few pic's of Meg the Staffordshire Bull Terrier:














































She's loving having lots of other dogs to play with, especially enjoying playing with the pups, I think she thinks she's still a pup herself. She has tried to kill one of our cats though so some work needed there, she absolutly stinks and she's got a bold patch on each side between her rip cage and hips, she's been fed Bakers though so no surprises there. She gobbled her raw meat down this morning and she does know basic commands although her manners are very lacking. Overall she's a lot better than we were expecting and the first problem to address is the cats.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

How old is she?

Really hope she doesnt manage to get hold of one of the cats


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

She is lovely. Looks as if she has had a litter. Hope she settles okay


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics Alan, she's a lovely looking girl, you did a really good thing. 

hope your cats OK


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

bee112 said:


> How old is she?
> 
> Really hope she doesnt manage to get hold of one of the cats





clueless said:


> She is lovely. Looks as if she has had a litter. Hope she settles okay


She is btween 4 and 5 the owners got a rescue centre so no-ones really sure 
She had a litter before she was taken to the rescue centre but she does look like she's had one the last year or so 
I wanted her alan but hannah wouldn't swap for one of mine


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

shes got such kind eyes...shes beautifull....is she full staffy??? shes sweet looking and so glad she gets on well wiv ur otha dogs


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

She is a beautiful pup.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes lovely, well done for giving her a lovely home


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Shes a lovely dog bless you for giving her a great home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Well Done Alan for taking this girl on. 
Her colour is lovely,not sure if she's a full SBT,but she's a lovely girl none the less 

oh btw Staffords never grow up lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> not sure if she's a full SBT,but she's a lovely girl none the less


Me neither, she's very small for a SBT to start with. She's a good weight for her size though which is good because we thought she was going to be underweight.

She's been brilliant with our dogs and our boarders and she's met a few new dogs on our walk this morning and been brilliant with them too. I think she'll be best of going to a home with other dogs IF we we do re-home her, I'm very tempted to keep her because she's a lovely dog and I think she'll thrive being with other dogs.

Alvey is fine although he's done a disappearing act after having his breakfast. We've made lots of progress with Ricki though, we've been able to have her off the lead around Ricki, supervised of course but she's been good and left him alone when told. I think it's just a case of getting her used to them and we'll be fine. She's shown no malice towards them since her talking to last night!

Thanks for everyones kind comments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I wanted her alan but hannah wouldn't swap for one of mine


Is that a two for one offer?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely looking dog I like the colour it looks brindle. Good luck with the cat training...Jill


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Me neither, she's very small for a SBT to start with. She's a good weight for her size though which is good because we thought she was going to be underweight.
> 
> She's been brilliant with our dogs and our boarders and she's met a few new dogs on our walk this morning and been brilliant with them too. I think she'll be best of going to a home with other dogs IF we we do re-home her, I'm very tempted to keep her because she's a lovely dog and I think she'll thrive being with other dogs.
> 
> ...


i sppose as the days go by wiv her seeing ur cats she will no doubt accept them as part of the group...im sure she will be fine  u will no doubt u will learn her likes and dislikes and her facial expressions.
she dont look full staffy to me tho to be honest...her face is to long and her body shape is slightly different but she deffo has alotta staffy in her...i think shes gorgeous ...a big big bigggggggg weldone to u for rescuing her x.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Me neither, she's very small for a SBT to start with. She's a good weight for her size though which is good because we thought she was going to be underweight.
> 
> She's been brilliant with our dogs and our boarders and she's met a few new dogs on our walk this morning and been brilliant with them too. I think she'll be best of going to a home with other dogs IF we we do re-home her, I'm very tempted to keep her because she's a lovely dog and I think she'll thrive being with other dogs.
> 
> ...


bein as she likes other dogs when can she meet cassie???


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Is that a two for one offer?


It was last night when i walked in to find my house smelling and looking like a kennel block, I had to make hannah wait on the doorstep bless her so i could do a quick clean up


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

claire said:


> bein as she likes other dogs when can she meet cassie???


LOL uv been waiting for this moment aint ya haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL uv been waiting for this moment aint ya haha.


lol i have i want to see her


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Is this the start of a rescue section of petforums?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

claire said:


> bein as she likes other dogs when can she meet cassie???


Whenever you want! 



Jem85 said:


> It was last night when i walked in to find my house smelling and looking like a kennel block, I had to make hannah wait on the doorstep bless her so i could do a quick clean up


Yeah she told me what they did, they sound like a right pair of terrors!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

alan ave u got more pics of her  shes really nice i luv her eyessss 

plzzz take more  ohhh and wile ur here reading this u mite aswell click my eggs tyvm duck


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> alan ave u got more pics of her  shes really nice i luv her eyessss
> 
> plzzz take more  ohhh and wile ur here reading this u mite aswell click my eggs tyvm duck


Clicked your eggs for you! 

I'll get some more pics soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Clicked your eggs for you!
> 
> I'll get some more pics soon!


Hey careful with clicking Loes eggs, we might have some cross breed AJ/Loes along in a min LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Clicked your eggs for you!
> 
> I'll get some more pics soon!


thx very muchies...

look forwards to the pickys  shes sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thx very muchies...
> 
> look forwards to the pickys  shes sweet


She's lovely, she's fast asleep curled up next to me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> She's lovely, she's fast asleep curled up next to me!


Dont look like she will be going anywhere fast


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Dont look like she will be going anywhere fast


No she's doing her best to win me over!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> No she's doing her best to win me over!


cant see ya parting with her mate she is gonna melt your heart


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

I would be a failed fosterer too I think


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Hey careful with clicking Loes eggs, we might have some cross breed AJ/Loes along in a min LOL


lmao i missed this post haha


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

meg is nice she got a lovely face...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I think she'll be best of going to a home with other dogs *IF we we do re-home her, I'm very tempted to keep her *because she's a lovely dog and I think she'll thrive being with other dogs.


 Ha! I knew it! 

You and Hannah are a really special couple - I'm so glad Jayjay lives with you. Well done the pair of you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Ha! I knew it!
> 
> You and Hannah are a really special couple - I'm so glad Jayjay lives with you. Well done the pair of you!


Here, here!! I agree, the dogs are lucky to have owners like you two!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Ha! I knew it!
> 
> You and Hannah are a really special couple - I'm so glad Jayjay lives with you. Well done the pair of you!





mrsdusty said:


> Here, here!! I agree, the dogs are lucky to have owners like you two!!


Thank you, we've got to weigh up whether it's practical or not before we decide, it would mean lowering the number of dogs we board at a time as today has been an absolute nightmare trying to keep up with 8 dogs. 

Realistically though we wouldn't be able to lower our boarding numbers from a financial point of view, especially with another mouth to feed.

I think we'll be sticking to the original plan and getting her spayed, microchipped etc and then find her a good home. So if anyone hears of anyone suitable wanting to re-home a dog please let me know, I'll probably post a detailed description of her soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thank you, we've got to weigh up whether it's practical or not before we decide, it would mean lowering the number of dogs we board at a time as today has been an absolute nightmare trying to keep up with 8 dogs.
> 
> Realistically though we wouldn't be able to lower our boarding numbers from a financial point of view, especially with another mouth to feed.
> 
> I think we'll be sticking to the original plan and getting her spayed, microchipped etc and then find her a good home. So if anyone hears of anyone suitable wanting to re-home a dog please let me know, I'll probably post a detailed description of her soon.


What ever u decide alan im sure it will be the rite one for megs in the long run.
youve done a brill job rescuing her, ur paying out ur own pocket and doing the rite thing getting her spayed and then finding her the very best of homes...weldone to ya m8 for doing that.
i really wish there was alot more people like u in this world alan and i mean that....ya dogs are very lucky


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

shes lovely! well done. think you should keep her if you need an excuse then its because moving her around to much might upset her


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Me neither, she's very small for a SBT to start with. She's a good weight for her size though which is good because we thought she was going to be underweight.
> 
> She's been brilliant with our dogs and our boarders and she's met a few new dogs on our walk this morning and been brilliant with them too. I think she'll be best of going to a home with other dogs IF we we do re-home her, I'm very tempted to keep her because she's a lovely dog and I think she'll thrive being with other dogs.
> 
> ...


Staffords definatly have the addiction factor,Hows she got on today?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

minnie said:


> shes lovely! well done. think you should keep her if you need an excuse then its because moving her around to much might upset her


I don't think it would bother her in all honesty, she settled very quickly as if she was used to it, it's quite sad really. 



sallyanne said:


> Staffords definatly have the addiction factor,Hows she got on today?


She's not your typical Staffy personality wise, apart from the first night and morning when she was charging around with the pups she's been fairly laid back. I'm trying very hard to follow my head and stick to the original plan. 

I'm going to give the vets a ring tommorow to book her in to be spayed and let them have a go at cutting her claws, had a good look at them today, now we've built up some trust with her and they're awful, very long, broken and curled over, I can't see the quick at all they are such a mess and I do all our dogs claws myself. 

The patches of hair loss are just hair loss no irritation so not sure about what's happened there, she's also got hair loss on the top of her muzzle. 

I took her out with my three this morning and she had a paddle in the river but wasn't really sure what to make of it, she's not interested in the pond at the park either. She's got good recall though and she's been good as gold off the lead. Very good temprement overall, just the cat problem left to address.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds as though she's getting on ok,
She seems to have been a little bit neglected,and seems she didn't have regular exercise if her nails are that bad.
Not sure about the hairloss,it maybe down to her diet especially as she was fed Bakers.

Staffords don't really do water,mine aren't keen at all,they will paddle but that's it,they don't swim.

Keep us updated on her progress please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Sounds as though she's getting on ok,
> She seems to have been a little bit neglected,and seems she didn't have regular exercise if her nails are that bad.
> Not sure about the hairloss,it maybe down to her diet especially as she was fed Bakers.
> 
> ...


Really? Must be the 1/4 Collie that sends Trinny loopy in the water then! I was hoping she'd go in and have a swim so I didn't have to bath her! 

I was thinking diet for the hair loss and the poor condition of her nails, just have to see if we see any change now she's on the raw. Milo's nails weren't brilliant when he was on dry food and they're just about perfect now despite her running around the woods like a loon. The length of them is just appauling, it all amounts to neglect in my opinion. 

Does anyone want some Bakers? They kindly sent her away with some!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Really? Must be the 1/4 Collie that sends Trinny loopy in the water then! I was hoping she'd go in and have a swim so I didn't have to bath her!
> 
> I was thinking diet for the hair loss and the poor condition of her nails, just have to see if we see any change now she's on the raw. Milo's nails weren't brilliant when he was on dry food and they're just about perfect now despite her running around the woods like a loon. The length of them is just appauling, it all amounts to neglect in my opinion.
> *
> Does anyone want some Bakers? They kindly sent her away with some! *




Oh did they send some?  Hannah told them not to bother 
Im glad she's doing well with you hun x


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Oh did they send some?  Hannah told them not to bother
> Im glad she's doing well with you hun x


I think so yeah, I haven't really looked in the bag they gave us to be honest, just going on what Hannah's said! I saw the "flea powder" on top and didn't look any further!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I think so yeah, I haven't really looked in the bag they gave us to be honest, just going on what Hannah's said! I saw the "flea powder" on top and didn't look any further!


Yeah some of the stuff they showed me n hannah was shocking


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Really? Must be the 1/4 Collie that sends Trinny loopy in the water then! I was hoping she'd go in and have a swim so I didn't have to bath her!
> 
> I was thinking diet for the hair loss and the poor condition of her nails, just have to see if we see any change now she's on the raw. Milo's nails weren't brilliant when he was on dry food and they're just about perfect now despite her running around the woods like a loon. The length of them is just appauling, it all amounts to neglect in my opinion.
> 
> Does anyone want some Bakers? They kindly sent her away with some!


can we meet her please what ya doin tomorrow??


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Yeah some of the stuff they showed me n hannah was shocking


That's one way of putting it! 



claire said:


> can we meet her please what ya doin tomorrow??


Morning or afternoon?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> That's one way of putting it!
> 
> Morning or afternoon?


barney is at work in the morning but if ya gonna gine a shove with the pushchairs will go a walk in the morning


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

claire said:


> barney is at work in the morning but if ya gonna gine a shove with the pushchairs will go a walk in the morning


Er.... afternoon?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Er.... afternoon?


lol he will be bk after 4 if thats ok pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

claire said:


> lol he will be bk after 4 if thats ok pmsl


I'll see what shift Hannah's on tomorrow, if she's here in the morning she can push a buggy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'll see what shift Hannah's on tomorrow, if she's here in the morning she can push a buggy!


lol ok let me konw cassie aint had a NICE walk all weekend


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly looking dog,so glad she`s found somewhere that meets her needsgud on yer for taking her in


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Been to the vets today and had her wormed and flea treated and had her nails clipped. The vet nurse agreed that she's had pups recently, so I think they bought her just to breed and make some money and now want rid. 

She's already microchipped and registered to someone in Grimsby!?!  We've tried to contact them but the number isn't recognised.

She's been good as gold all day again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor Girl,at least she's in good hands now.

How do you get on with changing her chip details?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

We just need to ring petlog, no doubt there will be a charge though! 

They told me spaying would cost £110.00???? That seems a lot to me?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

hope all is well with meg mate sounds like she has ad it rough


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> We just need to ring petlog, no doubt there will be a charge though!
> 
> They told me spaying would cost £110.00???? That seems a lot to me?


That sounds about right to me Alan,Our vets charge £150 for spaying.To change details Petlog charge £7.Petlog database


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> That sounds about right to me Alan,Our vets charge £150 for spaying.


Now I know why I have boys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Now I know why I have boys!


yer...not much to remove is there


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Meg's having a phantom pregnancy, we noticed last night and this morning that she's been laying as is she's nursing pups and on closer inspection is producing milk!  She's been to the vets again and is having medication to sort her out then she's going in to be spayed. Poor girl has cost us a fortune already!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

How far you willing to travel Alan to get her spayed? My vets charge £67:56 for a bitch spay 

They are in the Midlands


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

What vets that?  The cheapest we've found is £105.00.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

index.htm

Click on information for their price lists - Thats a bitch spay on any breed of any size & they are good, they have surgeries in Wolverhampton, Birmingham & Walsall


----------

